# Opinions on my dogs OFA hip/elbow prelims



## Geeheim

I just got back from doing my boy's OFA prelims and I took some pictures of the xrays with my digital camera. I would like to know what you all think about how his hips/elbows look. He's 1 year old, by the way.



















Thanks.


----------



## Lucy Dog

The left hip looks better than the right hip. Neither look bad, but it looks like the right hip is starting to deform a bit. 

Did you just do the x-rays or did you just get the results? What rating did they receive? OFA fair? Possibly mild dysplasia...?

As for the elbows, I really have no input with those. No idea how to read elbow x-rays.


----------



## Geeheim

I just did the xrays today. I do not agree with your comments regarding his hips. Nor do I believe his prelim results will come back fair or mildly dysplasic. Thanks for your feedback though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

If you've already made up your mind, why did you ask what others think? :thinking:


----------



## Geeheim

Just wanted to get others feedback.


----------



## Lucy Dog

In my non-professional opinion, I don't think they will be mild HD either, but I definitely don't think they're going to come back OFA good either. Mild HD is a much bigger possibility than OFA good though. 

If i were to put money on it, I'd say you've got OFA fair hips there. That right hip is not an "ofa good" hip.

Based on those x-rays, I'd also start the dogs on glucosamine supplements as well if you're not already.


----------



## Geeheim

I've looked at a lot of hip x rays and I honestly don't believe that he would or will be rated mildly dysplasic.

Here is an example of an OFA rated "MILD" dog.










I don't see how you can say that my dogs hips looks anything like this dogs. 

I posted his x-rays on another forum and every single reply I have gotten from people say that his hips look good.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Those hips (not yours, the second set you posted) definitely look dysplastic. There is no way in the world that those hips should have ever been rated "OFA fair". I really can't see how that could be possible.

If that left hip isn't HD, I don't know what is.

As for your dog, I'll stick with my original guess of "OFA fair" based on what looks to be the start of deformation of the ball on the right hip... (I like to see a rounder ball). I'm not an OFA evaluator, so my guess is probably as good as the next persons. Now that I look closer... I really don't think it's going to come back mild HD, but I'll stick with my original guess. Maybe someone else will chime in... you know my opinion.


----------



## Geeheim

They weren't rated fair they were rated mild.


----------



## sagelfn

Just for clarification...

When you say right hip do you mean actual right or the one on the right side of the photo?


----------



## Lucy Dog

sagelfn said:


> Just for clarification...
> 
> When you say right hip do you mean actual right or the one on the right side of the photo?


The actual right hip... so if I said right hip, it would be on the left side of the photo/xray.


----------



## VomBlack

I agree that one hip does look a bit better than the other, I don't think either side looks terrible or anything but my guess would be fair too?

I had someone explain elbows to me once but in all honesty I still can't make a whole lot of sense out of them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

these are Masi's and she is OFA'd "good" little cloudy from the cd, but maybe you can make it out


----------



## Andaka

The elbows look good, but I'm not sure about that one hip. I'm thinking fair to boarderline by age two.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I had Halo's prelims done at 13 months old, and she was rated "good" too:


----------



## selzer

Well it really depends what day it is at the OFA. In another year, I think that one hip -- I am thinking the dog's left hip will come back mild. But I really do not know. I think the other hip is better seated with better coverage. 

Who knows if you supplement with C pills, maybe that will tighten things up and they will come back Fair or Good in a year's time. I am not an expert. 

I think the elbows look normal, but I have seen more hips than elbows.


----------



## Geeheim

Thanks for the feedback all. Can you give me your opinions on this year old German Shepherds x rays. What do you think he will rate? Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Geeheim said:


> Thanks for the feedback all. Can you give me your opinions on this year old German Shepherds x rays. What do you think he will rate? Thanks!


It would help if the x-ray was a little bigger, but I'd say those would be rated OFA good.

Sometimes positioning plays a big factor as well. Your dog's positioning isn't the worst, but it's also not the best. Good hips can look pretty bad with someone who doesn't know how to correctly position for x-rays. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Castlemaid

I would agree with the others. In the first X-ray, the one hip ball looks a bit flat, and I think both hips could be better seated. Though with prelims, I don't know if the hips could tighten up by the time the dog is two. 

For comparison, these are Gryffon's OFA xrays, done at 24 months. They were rated "good".


----------



## DunRingill

Who knows, it depends on who is doing evals that day!

Many years ago I had x-rays done on a male GSD, and I REALLY didn't like the way the hips looked. He was 25 months old and the x-rays showed obvious flattening. I held on to the pictures for a couple of months before a friend talked me into sending them in to OFA. They came back Fair. Honestly, I was very surprised.


----------



## onyx'girl

These are Karlo's taken a week after his brother Gryff's(both done @ 2 years old):








His came back from OFA as Fair...


----------



## selzer

These are Heidi's 26 months, OFA FAIR. 









Here are Whitney's same age OFA GOOD:









And here are Tori's same age OFA Good:


----------



## robinhuerta

Jane...you dog's hips look better (overall).. than fair to me....IMO...*but I'm no radiologist*
Castle.....Gryff's hips look really good!


----------



## onyx'girl

I agree, Robin. I think the problem with the reading was the doc that did them sends them in as a bundle(Dr. Mos), and I bet the readers get sick of doing it, so just grade to get thru the pile!
I don't see any diff between Gryff's and Karlo's, but I'm no expert, either!


----------



## robinhuerta

I can see a *small diff* in Gryff's and Karlo's xrays.....but nothing that would consider them a whole grade level.
Same as Sue's xrays.....Tori's look best....but Whitney's & Heidie's are pretty similar.
I send most of our xrays to Germany......I like a little more "consistency" in readings.
*None of the xrays (Castle's, Sue's or yours)...picture anything other than strong, solid hips.* IMO. I would have no worries with any of them.


----------



## Liesje

Nikon's hips are OFA Good but he has a whole heck of a mess going on!

7 months (not submitted for formal prelims)









24 months (this is the film that came back from OFA)


----------



## Geeheim

Just wanted to let you all know that I got his results back today and they are exactly what I expected them to be. He was rated OFA "GOOD" for hips and "NORMAL" for elbows.


----------



## robinhuerta

Congrats! That is wonderful!


----------



## Geeheim

Thanks Robin! I'm very happy.


----------



## Chopper932

Remember a bitch going to heat will change the rating (they are looser than when not in heat) food for thought, My Rottie bitch went into heat one week after the xray.


----------



## Geeheim

I know this thread has been dead since last year.

But, I just wanted to let everyone know who replied to this thread that I just got his official OFA results back today. He is still "GOOD" for hips and "NORMAL" for elbows.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

COngrats !!


----------



## Geeheim

Thank you!


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Excellent... ok, GOOD!!! news!


----------



## Geeheim

Thanks Christine! It is indeed great news. =)


----------



## Geeheim

His results have been posted on the OFA's website - Berend z Tammik.


----------

